# الطرق الكيميائية المتبعة في التعقيم



## abue tycer (30 يونيو 2010)

*الطرق الكيميائية المتبعة في التعقيم*
يمكن استعمال بعض المواد الكيماوية في أغراض التعقيم وهي في صورة محاليل للتعقيم السطحي للمواد التي لا يمكن تعقيمها بالطرق الحرارية .
*كحول الإيثيل **Ethyl alcohol*
يستعمل عادة كحول الأيثيل بتركيز يتراوح بين 50-70% في تطهير الأيدي أو المناطق المختلفة في جسم الإنسان ، والسبب الأساسي للتأثير السام للكحول هو أنه يعمل على تجفيف الخلايا Dehydration حيث يسحب الماء منها ، علاوة على قدرته على تجميع التخثر Coagulation البروتين الخلوي عندما ينفذ إلى داخل الخلايا ، وكلا التأثيرين يؤديان إلى موت الخلية .
*الفينول أو حمض الكربوليك **Phenol or Carbolic acid*
يستعمل محلول هذه المادة بتركيزات تتراوح بين 2-5% للتعقيم السطحي لأرضيات الغرف والعيادات والمعامل وكذلك في تعقيم أسطح المناضد التي تجري عليها عمليات العزل والتنمية لمزارع الكائنات الدقيقة وبعض الأدوات والأجهزة .
*كلوريد الزئبقيك **Mercuric chloride ( HgCl2) *
 يستعمل محلول كلوريد الزئبقيك والذي يطلق عليه أيضاً السليماني بتركيز 0.1% في أغراض التعقيم السطحي لكثير من الأشياء مثل تعقيم أسطح المناضد وغيرها كما يستعمل هذا المحلول في التعقيم السطحي للأجزاء النباتية المصابة بأمراض نباتية توطئة لعزل الطفيل المسبب من أنسجة النبات الداخلية في حالة نقية.
*أكسيد الإيثيلين **Ethylene oxide*
 بعض المواد التي تستعمل في تحضير بيئات الزرع تكون حساسة للتعقيم بالطرق الحرارية . فمثل خهذه المواد يمكن أن تعقم بطريقة كيماوية . والمادة التي تستعمل في التعقيم الكيميائي يجب أن تكون متطايرة وكذلك سامة للكائنات الحية الدقيقة . وبذلك يمكن إزالتها من المادة المراد تعقيمها بعد المعاملة وأهم مادة أستعملت هي أكسيد الإيثيلين وهي مادة سائلة تغلى على درجة 10.7 5م يمكن أن تضاف إلى المحاليل في صورة سائلة ( التركيز النهائي يصل إلى 0.5-1% ) . أو تستعمل في صورة غازية على حرارة أعلى من درجة الغليان . وهي غير ثابتة كيماوياً فتتحلل في المحاليل المائية إلى جليكول الإيثيلين وهو غير متطاير وقد يكون له تأثيرات غير مرغوبة ويلاحظ أن اكسيد الإيثيلين قابل للإنفجار وسام للإنسان ولذلك يجب أن تتبع إحتياطات خاصة في استعماله . ولهذه الأسباب لا يستعمل كوسيلة روتينية في المعامل ولكن يستعمل في الصناعة في تعقيم أطباق بتري المصنوعة من البلاستيك أو أي مواد أخرى من البلاستيك كالسرنجاتو التي قد تنصهر على درجات حرارة أعلى من 100 5م .​


----------

